# Michelin Dry Rot



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I was checking the tire pressure on the DW's truck yesterday and noticed all four tires around the rims, about 3/4 of an inch wide are dry rotted. They are Michelin LTX A/S, the dates are from '05 and they only have 2700 miles on them!! The truck was an '06 leftover so it sat on the lot for a while but seems way to soon for them to be dry rotted.

I'm going to take it to a local michelin dealer and see what they have to say. If they can't do anything I guess I'll be off to the dealer.

This is a new one on me, any ideas??

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If the tires are factory from GM, take it back to the dealership. GM's 3 year/36,000 mile warranty covers the tires too.

Gary

Sorry.....I didn't see that you had a Dodge. I would start with the Dealer first.


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 4, 2007)

I've noticed similar cracking on my Michelins LTX's A/S. I have an 07 Dodge I purchased new in June, truck now has less than 4K on the truck and all four tires have cracking like you've noticed within 3/4" from the bead all around the tire. 
I'll be visiting my dealer actually tomorrow (10/10). Will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Update.......

Went to two michelin dealers that are around the corner from work and both told me to start with the dealer which I will stop to see tonight. I was hoping I could get somebody close by to handle it but no go.

Mike


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

My 2006 Dodge had the same cracks and Michelin replaced all my tires and spare!!!!! Big write up on http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/sho...=michelin+tires Did not have to pay a dime!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Another update.........

Went to the dodge dealer last night and they told me to go to a large tire dealer down the street which by then was closed. Being slightly annoyed at being bounced around between 2 tire stores and the dodge dealer I called Michelin. They documented my case and told me to go to any dealer nearby, tell them to call Michelin and they would take care of it. I just got back from sears, they were very nice and happy to help out, the process took some time and several calls but new tires are on their way from the warehouse.

Michelin says the cause of the cracks around the rim was the truck sitting on the dealers lot for almost a year without being used. Their explanation was car tires need to be driven so they heat up and flex which releases the oils in the rubber to keep it from cracking. I've read that before about trailer tires, they crack before they wear out because they don't get used enough to keep them flexible.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad you have it sorted out. New Michelins is not a bad ending to the trouble. It does get annoying getting sent all over tho.

John


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 4, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Another update.........
> 
> Went to the dodge dealer last night and they told me to go to a large tire dealer down the street which by then was closed. Being slightly annoyed at being bounced around between 2 tire stores and the dodge dealer I called Michelin. They documented my case and told me to go to any dealer nearby, tell them to call Michelin and they would take care of it. I just got back from sears, they were very nice and happy to help out, the process took some time and several calls but new tires are on their way from the warehouse.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, my ending is pretty much similiar to your's....it finally took a call to Michelin and they directed me to a nearby Discount Tire store. Long story short, my new tires are on the way. Only out of pocket expense is Mounting and Road Hazard which is peanuts compared to the price of a set of new Michelins.


----------

